# Fates Warning



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2011)

Let us appreciate one of the early progressive _metal_ bands, and one of my favorite bands in general. 





















Yes I love John Arch, so I am a bit more of a fan of the first three albums, and his solo album, as short as it was, was nothing short of amazing. 


Also fun fact, I job shadowed Frank Aresti, as he teaches guitar a town over from me, and him and my step father are very good friends. Nicest guy. very helpful and extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorite band. Discovered them shortly before I saw them open for Dream Theater and Queensryche nearly a decade ago, and they have been my favorite band since. Parallels and Perfect Symmetry are desert island records for me. If I could go back and witness any concert, it would be these guys touring for Parallels. To me, THESE guys started Progressive Metal.

Can you tell I have an undying devotion for them yet?









And, lastly, my favorite song by any band, period:


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2011)

More of a post-Arch fan myself. Fantastic band


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> My favorite band. Discovered them shortly before I saw them open for Dream Theater and Queensryche nearly a decade ago, and they have been my favorite band since. Parallels and Perfect Symmetry are desert island records for me. If I could go back and witness any concert, it would be these guys touring for Parallels. To me, THESE guys started Progressive Metal.
> 
> Can you tell I have an undying devotion for them yet?





I completely agree with the started Prog Metal comment, they came out before DT, and they really did push boundaries much more than many bands. It also comes down to the simple fact that they were *so* under appreciated for their enormous contribution to the genre.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I completely agree with the started Prog Metal comment, they came out before DT, and they really did push boundaries much more than many bands. It also comes down to the simple fact that they were *so* under appreciated for their enormous contribution to the genre.



Even Mike Portnoy has said there probably wouldn't be a Dream Theater without a Fates Warning. What really upsets me is, Parallels should have made them HUGE! And it probably would have had it came like a year earlier, before Grunge blew up.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> More of a post-Arch fan myself. Fantastic band



Same here. Alder is my fav melodic metal vocalist without a doubt. His modern style (without the high screams) suits him quite well.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 22, 2011)

awaken the guardian is fuckan awesam


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 22, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I completely agree with the started Prog Metal comment, they came out before DT, and they really did push boundaries much more than many bands. It also comes down to the simple fact that they were *so* under appreciated for their enormous contribution to the genre.



Rush started Prog metal, get it right at least  

I'll give them another chance in a bit though.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2011)

Although this is not Fates Warning, this is John Arch with Jim Matheos and Mike Portnoy.






Just listen to that voice 



I do agree, Alder has an amazing voice as well, but I guess I am just hooked on that tenor range that Arch has. Either way, Parallels is still one of my favorite Fates albums.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe there is going to be a new arch/fates collab as well


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> I believe there is going to be a new arch/fates collab as well



Yep, details came out the other day. The band is called Arch/Matheos and the albums called "Sympathetic Resonance" and its coming out September 13th (same day as A Dramatic Turn of Events). Frank Aresti, Bobby Jarzombek, and Joey Vera are also playing on the record.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 22, 2011)

They are real hit or miss for me. I like certain songs but Parallels is one of the only Fates Warning albums that I consistently make it through the whole thing. A music producer we work with a lot always commented on them being "in tune as hell" . All the higher chord voicing stuff is stacked and it sounds so good.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 22, 2011)

I heard "Damnation" on a local radio station when I was 14 and instantly became a fan.That was 25 years ago.I've seen them countless times and look forward to every album by them and thier side projects. I can't wait for the new Arch/Matheos on 9/13.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 22, 2011)

One of my favorites, I like both vocalists. I also really like the first 2 albums which were much less prog but just plain good.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> All the higher chord voicing stuff is stacked and it sounds so good.



This may or may not make sense, but, as a younger headbanger and guitarist at the time, I think this element of Jim Matheos and Frank Aresti made me want to understand how to use different chord voicings outside of the standard power chords of metal, and, in a way, made me want to get into Jazz guitar.


----------



## DLG (Jun 23, 2011)

FATES WARNING/OSI guitarist Jim Matheos and former FATES WARNING singer John Arch are currently working together on a new full-length album, "Sympathetic Resonance", that will be released in North America on September 13 via Metal Blade Records. The band, called ARCH/MATHEOS, began tracking the drums on January 12 and continued to record through mid-February with both John Arch and Jim Matheos producing the album.

ARCH/MATHEOS features an all-star lineup, including the talents of Joey Vera (ARMORED SAINT, ANTHRAX, FATES WARNING, SEVEN WITCHES) on bass, Bobby Jarzombek (HALFORD, FATES WARNING, SEBASTIAN BACH, RIOT) on drums, and Frank Aresti (FATES WARNING) on additional lead guitar.

Comments Matheos: "I think John and I work really well together. There's a lot of mutual respect and trust in what we do. But we're also both very critical of ourselves, and each other. This can make for a long and sometimes tedious process. But ultimately it's one I enjoy because I think it brings out the best in both of us."

Adds Arch: "When I first heard some of the arrangements Jim had written and recorded, it took quite some time before I could wrap my mind around the odd time signatures and guitar work going on here. There are some long compositions, so putting anxiety and apprehension on the back burner it was time to dissect these numbers into digestible bits. After the lengthy process of lyrics and melodies, listening to the songs now, I can't imagine them any other way."

In terms of the lyrical content on "Sympathetic Resonance", John Arch notes that "the lyrics this time around are more in line with [Arch's 2003 solo EP] 'A Twist Of Fate' and not of the mystical nature of some past albums."

ARCH/MATHEOS recording lineup:

* John Arch (FATES WARNING) - Vocals
* Jim Matheos (FATES WARNING, OSI) - Guitar
* Joey Vera (ARMORED SAINT, ANTHRAX, FATES WARNING, SEVEN WITCHES) - Bass
* Bobby Jarzombek (HALFORD, FATES WARNING, SEBASTIAN BACH, RIOT) - Drums
* Frank Aresti (FATES WARNING) - Additional Lead Guitar


----------



## DLG (Jun 23, 2011)

One of my favorite bands ever, obvs.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 23, 2011)

I like this one:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

DLG said:


> One of my favorite bands ever, obvs.



Music mates


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> One of my favorites, I like both vocalists. I also really like the first 2 albums which were much less prog but just plain good.



I think those are two of my favorite heavy metal albums, period.





NovaReaper said:


> awaken the guardian is fuckan awesam





I do concur my man, great album


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

I approve of this thread 

They are one of my all time favorite bands and influences. Also probably the music that really pushed me to play guitar.

To me they are the perfect mix of being proggy but not getting too showboaty. They still focus on the song. As much As I love older Dream Theater I just always felt that Fates Warning crafted better overall songs that connected with me.

I could never really get into John Arch's Vocals but when Ray came on board I fell in love with the band.

I must have played through this a zillion times, surprisingly it's still in pretty good shape. ( lol check out that early band pic)











So any of you guys like Redemption then?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> I approve of this thread
> 
> They are one of my all time favorite bands and influences. Also probably the music that really pushed me to play guitar.
> 
> ...



I love Redemption, such a great band. What about Engine? They were great as well, less proggy, but very fun, and of course Adler's voice shined. And I agree with that5 statement, Fates always flowed a lot better for me, whereas sometimes older Dream Theater doesn't.


----------



## decypher (Jun 23, 2011)

haven't followed Redemption at all, I like Rays voice but mainly love FW for the guitars (and Mark Zonders drumming). I got into them just as 'No Exit" was released and had it on extremely heavy rotation - with "Awaken the Guardian" - until they released "Perfect Symmetry", it will be my all time fave by them, songs like "Static Acts" or "Nothing left to say" (a masterpiece to end the album!) are brilliant, Mark Zonders style is perfect and the way they incorporated electric and electric-acoustic guitars was really unique for a metal band back then. I do like the later albums as well - one of the things about "Parallels" definitely is the sound, the chords of "Point of View" are just massive and it sounds so deep.

One of my favorite songs from the "InsideOut" phase is "Circles", which was released on the compilation "Chasing Time" (which also includes a remastered version of "We only say goodbye" with an insane mix lol), it's kind of "Shelter me" in an earlier version, together with the bridge from "Outside Looking in"...both songs are amazing but I'm glad that they also released this version



I love the chords over the acoustic guitar in the intro, it's so typical FW..

(and the solo in "Static Acts" always will be one of my favorite ones ever)



Dream Theater / Fates Warning? FW blew them away in '95 as support in Duesseldorf/Germany (I never liked Sherinians sounds and LaBrie doesn't do it for me at all), but both bands were great in their early days, DT have lost a lot and I've always been one of those trolls that said that WDADU will be DT's best album, but thats another story.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 23, 2011)

While I love all the FW incarnations I find they lost something special when DiBiase left. His lines on songs "Monument" and "Point of View" were so integral and special. They brought those songs to another place. Vera's a great solid bassist but nothing he's recorded with Fates has stood out for me.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 23, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> I must have played through this a zillion times, surprisingly it's still in pretty good shape. ( lol check out that early band pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I have that tab book, took me effin FOREVER to find it! Although I was hoping for a Life in Still Water tab, that solo was rather tricky to pull off (mostly because I can't figure out what Frank is doing in the tapping bit)

2. Yes, Redemption is excellent, and I'm still spinning Snowfall on Judgement Day regularly. Engine in good stuff too.

3. NEW FATES WARNING IS IN THE WORKS!!!! BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FATES WARNING To Begin Work On New Album


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok I'll bite - I've never really listened to them......Taking this thread as a starting point I'm going to make the effort right now. 

Never too old to discover new music says I


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 23, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ok I'll bite - I've never really listened to them......Taking this thread as a starting point I'm going to make the effort right now.
> 
> Never too old to discover new music says I



You're forgiven. As long as you go listen to Perfect Symmetry, Parallels, and Awaken The Guardian right now


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 23, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> You're forgiven. As long as you go listen to Perfect Symmetry, Parallels, and Awaken The Guardian right now



Tis a plan!

Oddly, they seemed to bob just below my radar in the UK for some time......but enough procrastination - off to YouTube!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ok I'll bite - I've never really listened to them......Taking this thread as a starting point I'm going to make the effort right now.
> 
> Never too old to discover new music says I



Yes, you won't regret it. There is a reason they are one of my favorites.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> While I love all the FW incarnations I find they lost something special when DiBiase left. His lines on songs "Monument" and "Point of View" were so integral and special. They brought those songs to another place. Vera's a great solid bassist but nothing he's recorded with Fates has stood out for me.



A agree to an extent. I LOVED DiBiase, but after he left I don't feel that Fates _lost_ anything, more like gained something _different_ in Vera.


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2011)

A really underrated band for the music they have created. First time I heard Fates Warning I was not so into that kind of music so I didn't pay much attention. I am grateful to a friend of mine that insisted I should listen to them again. Amazing music, feeling and atmosphere.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 23, 2011)

Jstring said:


> A agree to an extent. I LOVED DiBiase, but after he left I don't feel that Fates _lost_ anything, more like gained something _different_ in Vera.


 What I hear while listening to the Vera era stuff is a hired gun who's only playing what Matheos tells him to play. With DiBiase you get his personality in the mix through his playing. To me that side of the band is totally different and seeing them all back together on the recent "Parallels" re-release tour further impressed on me how big a part he plays in their sound.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> What I hear while listening to the Vera era stuff is a hired gun who's only playing what Matheos tells him to play. With DiBiase you get his personality in the mix through his playing. To me that side of the band is totally different and seeing them all back together on the recent "Parallels" re-release tour further impressed on me how big a part he plays in their sound.



I agree, the Parallels re-release tour with him was awesome, he definitely did add a ton of flavor to their sound, I just still love everything they've done


----------



## DLG (Jun 24, 2011)

Frank Aresti is not to be underrated either. 

Jim has run out of steam lately. FWX and the last OSI had really boring guitar playing for the most part. Hopefully this Arch project will rejuvenate him a bit.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Jun 24, 2011)

One of my top five bands of all time. No other Progressive Metal band even comes close for me.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> Frank Aresti is not to be underrated either.
> 
> Jim has run out of steam lately. FWX and the last OSI had really boring guitar playing for the most part. Hopefully this Arch project will rejuvenate him a bit.



Agreed on both parts. Franks solos are so tasteful and melodic, yet freakin' complex at the same time. Jim, appreciate the 'less is more' idea, but we all know he's capable of so much more.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 24, 2011)

Frank is a master of his craft, that is all I can say. When I job shadowed him, he was able to demonstrate some of the most intricate yet beautiful licks I have ever seen or heard.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Frank is a master of his craft, that is all I can say. When I job shadowed him, he was able to demonstrate some of the most intricate yet beautiful licks I have ever seen or heard.



Sweet, where'd you shadow job him. And speaking of Frank, whatever happened to Dark Day Sunday? Those guys showed some promise, and it was awesome hearing him shred some new stuff.

All this talk of Fates Warning made me dig out my tab book, working on "Through Different Eyes" right now


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 24, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> Sweet, where'd you shadow job him. And speaking of Frank, whatever happened to Dark Day Sunday? Those guys showed some promise, and it was awesome hearing him shred some new stuff.
> 
> All this talk of Fates Warning made me dig out my tab book, working on "Through Different Eyes" right now



He teaches lessons full time a town over from me when he isn't doing Kobra Kai with Matt Bachand and Jon Donias of Shadows Fall, Mike Barlett (ex-All That Remains) andMarc Lopes of Dark Day Sunday. They do 80's covers, but ridiculously well. And let me tell you, Jon Donias is wasting his talent in Shadows Fall, no offense, but his playing is incredible. As far as DDS, they are no more for now. Shame, as I really dug the shit out of them.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2011)

He teaches in CT? I must seek him out, I'm about 30 minutes from Sharon one way, 50 from Danbury another way.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 24, 2011)

Where does Frank teach? I'm in Prospect not to far from you.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 24, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Where does Frank teach? I'm in Prospect not to far from you.





Ralyks said:


> He teaches in CT? I must seek him out, I'm about 30 minutes from Sharon one way, 50 from Danbury another way.





Macri School of Music, 109 New Britain Ave. Plainville CT my friends. Top notch lessons, and such a nice guy, very likable and humble.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 22, 2013)

So I hate to be a necrobumper, but I figure I dig this out instead of starting a new thread.
Why?
Because Fates Warning is entering the studio in April, and touring the US (holy crap, whens the last time they did that?!) in the fall.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FATES WARNING To Enter Studio In April, Tour U.S. In The Fall

Nov. 15 - Joliet, IL - Mojoe's
Nov. 16 - Detroit, MI - Harpos
Nov. 17 - Louisville, KY - Diamond Pub & Billiards
Nov. 18 - Cleveland, OH - Peabody's 
Nov. 20 - Toronto, ONT - Mod Club
Nov. 21 - Poughkeepsie, NY - The Chance
Nov. 22 - Hartford, CT - Webster Theater
Nov. 23 - New York, NY - The Studio @ Webster Hall
Nov. 24 - Clifton, NJ - Dingbatz 
Nov. 26 - Amityville, NY - Revolution
Nov. 27 - Lancaster, PA - Chameleon Club 
Nov. 30 - Spartanburg, SC - Ground Zero
Dec. 01 - Atlanta, GA - Masquerade 
Dec. 03 - Houston, TX - Scout Bar
Dec. 04 - San Antonio, TX - Backstage Live
Dec. 05 - Dallas, TX - Trees
Dec. 07 - Phoenix, AZ - Rocky Point Cantina
Dec. 08 - San Diego, CA - Brick By Brick
Dec. 10 &#8211; West Hollywood, CA - Whisky A Go Go
Dec. 11 - San Francisco, CA - DNA Lounge
Dec. 13 - Portland, OR - Hawthorne Theater
Dec. 14 - Seatlle, WA - Studio Seven

I'm either hitting the Toronto date, or just take head home early before Thanksgiving break and catch either the Poughkeepsie date or travel for the Hartford date. Either way, beyond psyched. And the current lineup is fantastic. Frank Aresti officially back in the fold, Bobby Jarzombek on drums... This is going to rule.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 22, 2013)

Love these guys. Oddly enough I found out about them and Immolation reading a mick thompson interview in guitar world when I was 14 and into Slipknot..... 

Favorite song would have to be a tie between silent cries and prelude to ruin.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 22, 2013)

jsl2h90 said:


> Love these guys. Oddly enough I found out about them and Immolation reading a mick thompson interview in guitar world when I was 14 and into Slipknot.....



I do remember Mick saying 'No Exit' was one of his favorite records, and that Ray or Frank (can't remember which one) met him at a festival they were playing, and they were shocked when Mick said he was a huge fan and had everything they've ever done.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 23, 2013)

Excellent thread my friend.

Ivory Gate of Dreams is one of the first songs I used to practice when I first started playing.

I shall be in Poughkeepsie Nov. 21.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 23, 2013)

40 watt sun imo.


----------



## DLG (Mar 24, 2013)

what does 40 watt sun have to do with them?

anyway, it's really sad the size clubs they are playing on this tour 

Dingbatz in Clifton, NJ is known for hosting shows for shitty local bands mostly, it's a real dump. 

it's pretty sad to me that they are regarded with Dream Theater and Queensryche as the Big 3 of prog metal and have such a small amount of success in comparison.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn it I had sworn I wouldn't drive to Cleveland for shows anymore... but for this I'm going to have to make an exception  A monday night too 

This is indeed going to be epic


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> I do remember Mick saying 'No Exit' was one of his favorite records, and that Ray or Frank (can't remember which one) met him at a festival they were playing, and they were shocked when Mick said he was a huge fan and had everything they've ever done.


It's strange how much awesome music that guy is into... and yet thinks slipknot is cool lol
But yeah it was definitely No Exit. I remember hunting it down after I read the interview. First Fates Warning album I ever heard.


Ralyks said:


> So I hate to be a necrobumper, but I figure I dig this out instead of starting a new thread.
> Why?
> Because Fates Warning is entering the studio in April, and touring the US (holy crap, whens the last time they did that?!) in the fall.
> 
> ...


Oh shit. I'm definitely going to the San Diego date if I can remember to buy tickets.


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 24, 2013)

They can hit NY and NJ multiple times, but they can't do a single Boston date?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 19, 2013)

ArrowHead said:


> They can hit NY and NJ multiple times, but they can't do a single Boston date?



For the same reason I have to drive to freaking Cleveland to see this tour, that's where their promoter booked them


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love Fates Warning (all eras). I got to see them on tour with Queensryche & DT....it was awesome. At the end all 3 bands jammed on stage together.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 19, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> I love Fates Warning (all eras). I got to see them on tour with Queensryche & DT....it was awesome. At the end all 3 bands jammed on stage together.



Caught the CT date of that tour. Still my favorite concert I've ever attended


----------



## DLG (Jun 19, 2013)

what year was that?


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jun 19, 2013)

This band has gone under the radar for far too long. It's a disgrace. One of my all-time favorite bands and one that was doing the prog-metal thing long before even Dream Theater. I caught them live with Savatage years ago and they were f**king incredible. Jim Matheos has one of the best live tones that I've ever had the pleasure to hear.


----------



## Alimination (Jun 20, 2013)

I really hope they take a more aggressive approach like on the Arch/Matheos album but with Rays awesome voice.

Nothing wrong with the softer stuff, but they have a giant library of it already.

No Exit is my favorite album of theirs!


----------



## DLG (Jun 20, 2013)

ghost2II2 said:


> This band has gone under the radar for far too long. It's a disgrace. One of my all-time favorite bands and one that was doing the prog-metal thing long before even Dream Theater. I caught them live with Savatage years ago and they were f**king incredible. Jim Matheos has one of the best live tones that I've ever had the pleasure to hear.



this tour I did catch at the birchhill in jersey. it was fun seeing zonder with the small kit up front absolutely killing it with jeff plate's giant kit in the back that he barely touched. 

on an OT note, I'm sad that savatage never did a record with that kid Damien that was touring with them at the time. I saw them like 4 times with him and he was amazing every time doing both jon's and zack's songs.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 20, 2013)

cool to see a thread about one of my favorite little known awesome bands from back-in-the-day. i remember seeing the video for "silent cries" on headbangers ball. i went right out and bought the "no exit" album.

still one of my fav albums...great from start to finish.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 20, 2013)

Alimination said:


> I really hope they take a more aggressive approach like on the Arch/Matheos album but with Rays awesome voice.



I'm the same since one, some of the Arch/Matheos stuff was suppose to be for the new FW record and two, Rays been doing heavy stuff with Redemption the whole time as well.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 20, 2013)

DLG said:


> on an OT note, I'm sad that savatage never did a record with that kid Damien that was touring with them at the time. I saw them like 4 times with him and he was amazing every time doing both jon's and zack's songs.



Not to derail the thread, but... This - This - THIS!! *Damond Jiniya is awesome!* 

Incredible voice with so much range. Stellar command of the stage. I really felt that he could have raised the bar for Savatage overall. It wasn't meant to be (and I think he got screwed over). Nowadays, he is in a cover band down in Florida.


----------



## DLG (Jun 20, 2013)

yes, Damond, not Damien. he was really impressive. what a shame. .... transiberian orchestra.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 1, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FATES WARNING To Release 'Darkness In A Different Light' In September

YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!  There WILL be another FW album in my lifetime!

This could very well be my album of the year. I also appreciate how the band logo is a throwback to the logo from Perfect Symmetry/Parallels.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

Now this is relevant to my interests, peculiarly I was listening to Guardian just before I saw this thread. Spooky.


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2013)

2013 is really killing it.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

DLG said:


> 2013 is really killing it.



Anything else out that features real singing like FW does? I haven't listened to anything new this year at all.


----------



## davefoxtattoos (Aug 1, 2013)

Stoked to hear this...it's been a few years. Always loved Fates Warning.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm really hoping that the Arch/Matheos album is a good indicator of where this album is heading, seeing how a few of those tracks were suppose to be FW tracks.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Anything else out that features real singing like FW does? I haven't listened to anything new this year at all.



New self-titled Queensrÿche album with Todd La Torre is very pleasant breath of fresh air and a solid throwback to their 80's best.


----------



## s4tch (Aug 1, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> My favorite band.



Probably same here, especially with Ray Alder. I cannot think of any other band who did 5 perfect albums in a row. Black Sabbath and Metallica made 4 in a row, Queensryche, Megadeth, Pantera made 3, but they cannot match Fates Warning. They've been just plain awesome since Parallels.

They'll visit Budapest in October, I cannot wait to see them.


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Anything else out that features real singing like FW does? I haven't listened to anything new this year at all.



check out Satan - Life Sentence and Memory Garden - Doomain


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait what, new Memory Garden?


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2013)

dude....swano produced it too. might be their best or second best to mirage.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

DLG said:


> dude....swano produced it too. might be their best or second best to mirage.



Just seen the video for The Evangelist, erm it has a great Candlemass vibe and I mean that with the greatest possible respect.


----------



## Doug N (Aug 1, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> I'm really hoping that the Arch/Matheos album is a good indicator of where this album is heading, seeing how a few of those tracks were suppose to be FW tracks.



The Arch/Matheos CD from last year was a sleeper for best of the year. Crazy good and crazy underrated.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## crg123 (Aug 1, 2013)

These guys were the ones who got me into progressive metal. Love them to death particularly everything from Night on Bröcken through No Exit.


----------



## DLG (Aug 2, 2013)

by the drum videos I saw of Bobby recording, definitely looked busier and more in the Arch/Matheos style than in the style of FWX


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 2, 2013)

Through Different Eyes + Ivory Gate of Dreams are all I listen to.


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the new album, Arch/Matheos was great.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler alert if you want to wait, here's a review;
Review

Also, new track streaming tuesday


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 16, 2013)

sooo stoked. one of my favorite bands ever!


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 18, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET

Skip to about 26:30 in the podcast (or just listen through for some prog). I dig it. Some good riffs, solid vocals from Ray, and its awesome to hear Frank Aresti shredding for FW again. Great drum performance for Bobby Jarzombek. I almost want to say it's a bit Perfect Symmetry mixed with where they headed with FWX.

Anyway, I'm definitely looking forward to the album


----------



## Alimination (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome find! Yeah okay I'm totally looking forward to this album now. 
Pretty sick album art too.


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 18, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> ..its awesome to hear Frank Aresti shredding for FW again.



+1


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 18, 2013)

F1Filter said:


> +1



+2


----------



## DLG (Aug 19, 2013)

pretty much sounds how I expected it to sound. not sure if that's good or bad yet


----------



## octavarium7 (Aug 19, 2013)

Spiral Architect's cover of PRELUDE TO RUIN (Fates Warning) is just

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## DLG (Aug 19, 2013)

this also came out recently. it's the singer from Spiral Architect with members of his original band Manitou (their album "Entrance" is MUST HAVE if you like midperiod FW).


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 19, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> +2



Yep, I'm almost willing to forgive him leaving Fates to do that "Dragon Spoon" project. 

....almost.


----------



## DLG (Aug 20, 2013)

I love frank, but that solo sounded a bit forced and out of place in the song.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 20, 2013)

i remember years ago they were not referred to as progressive but "fantasy metal"


----------



## DLG (Aug 20, 2013)

that was probably in the arch days. the lyrics had a lot of fantasy style in them.


----------



## DLG (Aug 20, 2013)

another new one

Fates Warning exclusive premiere: Firefly | Music | Classic Rock

sounds more like Engine than FW to me, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 20, 2013)

Firefly does remind me of Engine, but I definitely still dig the hell out of it. Probably preorder the new album with the next paycheck


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, the albums out. Anyone else listen?

So far I dig the hell out of it. 'A Thousand Fires' and 'And Yet It Moves' are excellent longer tracks, and 'Firefly' gets stuck in my head easily. It definitely sounds like modern FW, but the production and the way the instrumentation is written gives me a total "Perfect Symmetry" vibe as well. Great release from the original Prog Metal masters that I feel will get better with more listens 

Also, after listening to 'A Thousand Fires', it makes sense how Arch/Matheos was going to be a FW release. I feel like that track could have easily had John Arch singing and be on Sympathetic Resonance.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 19, 2015)

It's not a necrobump if its new, right?

Fates Warning To Record New Album In December - Blabbermouth.net

I'm amazed, no decade long wait between records? Sweet. Still love Darkness in a Different Light. 
Caught them in Poughkeepsie, NY last weekend while I was visiting family, still got it, still my favorite band by far. My fiancée was also cool enough to record (almost) all of Life in Still Water for me, my favorite song by anyone ever.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for the heads up...

...im gonna check it out


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I'll be ordering this, would be cool if they did more albums.

Fates Warning - A Pleasant Shade of Gray | Digital Guitarbook (Digital Guitar Books ) | Sheet Happens Publishing


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 2, 2015)

mikernaut said:


> I think I'll be ordering this, would be cool if they did more albums.
> 
> Fates Warning - A Pleasant Shade of Gray | Digital Guitarbook (Digital Guitar Books ) | Sheet Happens Publishing



!!!!! Hell yes. I wonder what it would take to get books for Perfect Symmetry and Parallels.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah I agree , those 2 albums are killer and I'd love to have the books for them. Back in the day I ordered this one from a local music store and still to this day play the hell out of it. Never seen it anywhere again and the pricing seems absurd if you can find it.

http://www.amazon.com/Fates-Warning-American-Guitar-Series/dp/0895249715


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 3, 2015)

mikernaut said:


> Yeah I agree , those 2 albums are killer and I'd love to have the books for them. Back in the day I ordered this one from a local music store and still to this day play the hell out of it. Never seen it anywhere again and the pricing seems absurd if you can find it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fates-Warning-American-Guitar-Series/dp/0895249715



I found this a few years back at a reasonable price. The only unfortunate thing is, I had a guitar lesson with Frank Aresti a year or two ago (taught me Life In Still Water all the way through, and he said the book isn't 100% accurate. Not ...And Justice For All bad (which apparently legendarily inaccurate). Still nice to get a good idea how to play those songs.


----------



## DLG (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone else going to KIT for the Awaken the Guardian show?


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 3, 2015)

DLG said:


> Anyone else going to KIT for the Awaken the Guardian show?



God I wish. I got to catch the Arch/Matheos show in CT a few years back, AWESOME show.


----------



## DLG (Dec 3, 2015)

well, they are playing AtG at progpower in Atlanta too. 

I'm of the impression that I can pretty much stop going to concerts after this one


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 3, 2015)

Touring has been a challenge for them as I understand many of their members still have day jobs to keep going.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 3, 2015)

They've been touring quite a bit lately, surprisingly. Think I've caught them 3 times in the past few years. As opposed to a forever wait between seeing them on the Dream Theater/Queensryche tour, then the first time they were anywhere near here was the Parallels reunion show.


----------



## DLG (Dec 3, 2015)

first time I saw them was opening up for Savatage in 2001.

I booked them here in Belgrade last year and it was one of the coolest experiences of my life, just hanging out with dudes I idolized as a kid and realizing that they're all super cool and down to earth.


----------



## DLG (Feb 12, 2016)

arch >>>>>>>>>>>

https://soundcloud.com/emplabelgroup/darkest-angel-dead-by-wednesday-f-john-arch-of-fates-warning


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 12, 2016)

If it weren't for the fact that Fates' last record was great and they're about to drop a new one, I'd be all for more Arch / Matheos.

Although maybe Ray will be busy supporting that new Redemption record at some point...


----------



## ilyti (Feb 12, 2016)

Darkness in a Different Light was all the rock I wanted it to be. Can't wait for the next one with Ray.


----------



## NixerX (Feb 12, 2016)

Great band.

I remember hearing this "back in the day" and was hooked. No Exit is still a favorite. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_roatNef60

and this (Kevin Moore ex Dream Theater guest keys)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_OiBZMm4mw

I always thought they could have used better production and guitar tones lol.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 12, 2016)

DLG said:


> arch >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/emplabelgroup/darkest-angel-dead-by-wednesday-f-john-arch-of-fates-warning



Yep. More bands should do stuff like this, have heavy music with a dynamic clean vocalist...


----------



## snissors (Feb 12, 2016)

Did / does Matheos write most of the riffs in their songs? I love those riffs. A perfect mixture of odd yet fitting and tasteful.


----------



## Alimination (Feb 13, 2016)

DLG said:


> arch >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/emplabelgroup/darkest-angel-dead-by-wednesday-f-john-arch-of-fates-warning



Damn! That was gangster as hell!


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 23, 2016)

Fates Warning To Release 'Theories Of Flight' Album In July - Blabbermouth.net

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

So nice that they are putting albums out again at a regular pace


----------



## DLG (Apr 23, 2016)

anyone gonna be at Keep it True next weekend?


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Apr 26, 2016)

> Flame is burning center of a fountain yearning, waters
> Spring eternal, spiritual water, physical fire
> Above the center is sky, cold, cold neverness
> Just vastness filled with stars upon stars
> ...



one of the best moments in metal right there


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 26, 2016)

Nooooo reeeflection AT AAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## DLG (Apr 27, 2016)

best metal song ever written imo. 

absolutely perfect in every way.


----------



## DLG (Apr 27, 2016)

A voice of thunder said, "TURN BACK, THE TABERNACLE IS FORBIDDEN"


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm a bigger fan of Ray Alder (Parallels is my favorite album of all time), but DAMN were Spectre Within and Awaken The Guardian MASTERPIECES of the genre.


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Apr 27, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I'm a bigger fan of Ray Alder (Parallels is my favorite album of all time), but DAMN were Spectre Within and Awaken The Guardian MASTERPIECES of the genre.



yeah man, point of view is probably my favorite song with Alder.

did you ever listen to Alder's other band, 'Engine?' it's kinda cool. they did a sweet cover of 'Fascination Street.'


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 27, 2016)

bloodfiredoom said:


> yeah man, point of view is probably my favorite song with Alder.
> 
> did you ever listen to Alder's other band, 'Engine?' it's kinda cool. they did a sweet cover of 'Fascination Street.'



Yup. I've listened to everything Alders been a part of. LOVE LOVE LOVE Redemption, and Engine had some pretty cool tracks. I was particularly fond of "Bear Your Cross"


----------



## DLG (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## InHiding (Jun 3, 2016)

Pretty good


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 3, 2016)

New track is AWESOME! Loving that chorus too! Awesome how these guys still keep it fresh after over 30 years


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone else check out Theories of Flight yet? Phenomenal record. If Darkness in a Different Lightnhad vibes of a modern Perfect Symmetry, this is the Parallels equivalent. Great record, these guys have been kicking arse since returning from their recording hiatus.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2016)

Only had a chance to listen to it once but I agree, great album


----------



## twizza (Jul 4, 2016)

Somebody want to recommend me a couple of albums to start with these guys? I think I had Perfect Symmetry when it first came out, but I was a youngster not yet initiated to the Prog.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 4, 2016)

twizza said:


> Somebody want to recommend me a couple of albums to start with these guys? I think I had Perfect Symmetry when it first came out, but I was a youngster not yet initiated to the Prog.



Love that album, but Parallels is my favorite record by any band, period. It really depends. The John Arch albums are very Maiden-meets-Rush, No Exit was their quick dance with Thrash, Perfect Symmetry through Inside Out had a slightly more mainstream sound but probably their defining era, A Pleasant Shade of Gray is phenomenal, but I'd say that through FWX were much more atmospheric, and Darkness in a Different Light and now Theories of Flight take elements of that "defining era" but tastefully made modern and heavy.

Im always going to say Parallels, but to get a good sampling, I'd say that, Perfect Symmetry, Awaken the Guardian, and the two newer albums.


----------



## DLG (Jul 5, 2016)

yeah, Parallel's is probably the best to start with. It's hooky enough to get you on first listen and proggy enough to keep you listening. 

But yeah, definitely sample a little bit of everything. 

Awaken the Guardian, Perfect Symmetry, Parallels and APSOG are all masterpieces and they all sound completely different.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 5, 2016)

twizza said:


> Somebody want to recommend me a couple of albums to start with these guys? I think I had Perfect Symmetry when it first came out, but I was a youngster not yet initiated to the Prog.



'no exit' is still my favorite of theirs


----------



## twizza (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for recommendations. I ordered the Parallels Expanded ed., Pleasant Shade of Grey, and Theories of Flight. Is the Arch/Mathoes Sympathetic Resonance any good? I have the Gordian Knot albums which I love. Haven't checked out any OSI either.


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Jul 5, 2016)

twizza said:


> Is the Arch/Mathoes Sympathetic Resonance any good?



duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude

get it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 5, 2016)

twizza said:


> Is the Arch/Mathoes Sympathetic Resonance any good?



A classic of the genre. "Any Given Day (Strangers Like Me)" is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Jul 5, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> A classic of the genre. "Any Given Day (Strangers Like Me)" is one of my favorite songs ever.



Indeed. First time I heard it, I got the same chills as I did when I first heard "The Apparition."

Almost makes you want to quit music because the bar is set so high by these ....in' titans.


----------



## DLG (Jul 6, 2016)

yep, it's amazing.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 6, 2016)

guitar playthrough


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> guitar playthrough




I love Matheos style of the two rhythm guitars sounding like they're playing different songs, yet meshes so perfectly. And it's nice to see Frank still contributing. Had a couple of lessons with him a few years ago and learned all of "Life in Still Water" from him, awesome dude and phenomenal player.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 9, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I love Matheos style of the two rhythm guitars sounding like they're playing different songs, yet meshes so perfectly.


Haha yeah totally true, I never thought of it that way but you're right. No one does it quite like the Fates. It's more counterpoint than harmony.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 16, 2016)

ilyti said:


> It's more counterpoint than harmony.



Probably among the best examples of counterpoint in Metal, I'd say/


----------



## twizza (Jul 24, 2016)

Just popped in Parallels, listening on my ATH-M70x cans, with Dolby Headphone. Sounds lush. I'm guessing Dream Theater listened to these guys a little bit.


----------



## DLG (Jul 24, 2016)

&#8220;Very often fans and critics credit Dream Theater for creating a whole new genre of progressive metal music in the late &#8216;90s/early &#8216;90s, but the truth is Fates Warning were doing it years before us.&#8221; - Mike Portnoy


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2016)

DLG said:


> Very often fans and critics credit Dream Theater for creating a whole new genre of progressive metal music in the late 90s/early 90s, but the truth is Fates Warning were doing it years before us. - Mike Portnoy



Yup. They even wanted John Arch to join before getting LaBrie. I'd argue Fates Warning is the first Prog Metal band. Yes, before Queensryche were really prog too.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 24, 2016)

To be honest I never got into John's vocals, But I agree with the above posts. Fates Warning is soo overlooked because of Dream Theater. I always felt Fates crafted better overall songs where Dream Theater focused more on Virtuosity/showing off.


----------



## DLG (Jul 25, 2016)

You either love or hate Arch, there's no in between. But it's hard to deny how unique his entire vocal approach is. 

Dream Theater developed the perfect recipe for taking prog metal to the mainstream. 

Even when they had big hits during the Parallels days, FW always made more subtle and nuanced music.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 28, 2016)

drum and bass playthrough


----------



## DLG (Sep 13, 2016)

ARCH


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 13, 2016)

Been listening to Theories of flight a lot for the past few months and I can honestly say its easily top 5 metal album of 2016. It's just so satisfying.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry but not sorry for necrobump since it's technically news about my favorite band. Fates returned to Metal Blade records where they started, and a new album due in 2020. Maybe we'll get a thrashy sequel to No Exit 

Also, fucking psyched to see them again with Queensryche next month.


----------



## wakjob (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice...can't wait.

Broke out some of their albums back around the holidays.
Forgot how good they were/are.


----------



## Doug N (Feb 15, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> Sorry but not sorry for necrobump since it's technically news about my favorite band. Fates returned to Metal Blade records where they started, and a new album due in 2020. Maybe we'll get a thrashy sequel to No Exit
> 
> Also, fucking psyched to see them again with Queensryche next month.



Yep, I'm seeing Fates and Queensryche in SF next month, hoping for great show at a relatively small venue.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 16, 2019)

good to know they are touring again... gonna see if they are coming to tx


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 26, 2019)

Heeellllll yes. And hey, Steve DiGiorgio on bass!


----------



## DLG (Mar 26, 2019)

fucking ARCH.

amazing how he hasn't lost a step in any way. the range, the phrasing, the unsurpassed melodic creativity, all fully intact.

the single most inimitable voice in the history of metal.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 26, 2019)

Saw them last week. Absolutely amazing. literally blew queensryche off the stage.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 26, 2019)

How am I only finding out now that Ray Alder is doing a solo album?!


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2019)

about what I expected. Sounds a lot like Engine.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 27, 2019)

DLG said:


> about what I expected. Sounds a lot like Engine.



Pretty much what I thought as well.


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Ralyks (Aug 25, 2020)

Pre-ordered the splatter vinyl and t-shirt. The track list has me worried that this is the final Fates record...


----------



## InHiding (Aug 26, 2020)

A fairly typical souding Fates song, okay/good imo. I'm sure there's a few really great tracks on the album. There always are.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 26, 2020)

InHiding said:


> A fairly typical souding Fates song, okay/good imo. I'm sure there's a few really great tracks on the album. There always are.



Considering it's their longest album, and the penultimate track is suppose to be over 10 minutes. Personally, after the meh-ness of Disconnected and FWX and then doing very little for nearly a decade after, I'm pretty impressed with their output since Darkness in a Different Light.


----------



## InHiding (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## InHiding (Oct 15, 2020)

https://metalblade.com/fateswarning/

Fates Warning have been a formidable presence in progressive metal for more than 35 years, helping to shape and drive the genre without ever compromising their integrity or losing relevance. They return in 2020 with _Long Day Good Night_, the most epic and longest album of their storied career. "_The styles of music we've written distinguish this record from the rest of our catalogue_," states vocalist Ray Alder. "_There are some songs with electronics and some with a nice ethereal feel, as well as some pretty straightforward grooves, at least for us. And there are also some pretty heavy songs. We tried to give the listener a host of different things to listen to, as opposed to an album where every song sounds the same._" As such, the album is something of a rollercoaster ride, moving through various moods and making for perhaps their most vital release to date.

Following touring with Queensrÿche, guitarist Jim Matheos began writing the album in mid-2019, working closely with Alder for about a year, honing the songs, completing 13 for their 13th full-length - which un-coincidentally has a total running time of 72:22. Despite their long history of making records, Alder makes it clear that the songs take a lot of work to realize. "_Like all albums, nothing comes easy. It's quite a process to go from the idea to the actual finished song. Sometimes you think you're done with it, then you hear something else and you have to try that. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but you at least have to try it just so you know that in the end you've done everything possible to make it as good as it can be. Jim and I spent practically every day for the last year writing this album. I am very happy with the outcome, and with the blend of styles. I guess I could say that this album represents all of the years that we have been together_." From opener "The Destination Onward", which is a dynamic romp that covers a lot of ground, to the warmer, more contemplative strains of "The Way Home" or the 11+ minutes of "The Longest Shadow Of The Day" that pushes in a number of directions without losing focus, they don't repeat themselves, always delivering the goods with heart. While gratified by all of them, Alder is particularly proud of "Under The Sun", which came about unexpectedly. "_It was actually a small section of another song on the album. I don't think Jim had any vocals in mind for the particular part, but one day he sent me the guitars and asked me if I thought we could possibly make an entire song of it. I said let me work on it. Ironically, I had a melody in my head that I had been singing for a couple of months, I didn't know what I would use it for, but it was there. While I was walking my dog that night, I realized that it fit perfectly in the part that was to become the chorus. I recorded the melodies the next day and sent them to Jim. We decided that day to make it an entire song. Serendipity, I guess._"

While he elects not to discuss the meanings behind any of the songs, Alder makes it clear that there is no unifying concept on _Long Day Good Night_, his method of working dictating the directions he goes in. "_Whenever I write melodies, I usually sing a lot of nonsense words just so that I can find which particular vowels or consonants work best for the notes being used. A lot of it is subliminal. Sometimes a lyrical idea comes from this gibberish and I can go from there. The word 'home' came up a lot, whether it be missing home or just being comfortable there. Not sure why exactly._" With Matheos acting as producer, the musicians tracked their parts in their various homes/studios in Los Angeles, San Antonio, Texas and New Hampshire while Alder, who lives in Spain, recorded in a small studio in Madrid. His commitment to completing his contributions on time saw him going above and beyond. "_Spain was on total lockdown due to the Coronavirus pandemic. This meant that no one was allowed to leave their homes for any reason other than to get groceries or walk the dog. Due to ours and mixer Joe Barresi's timeframe, I had to record in May or the album would have been delayed for a very, very long time. So I basically snuck to the studio in a moving van under the pretense that I was moving - which was allowed - and slept in the vocal booth for two weeks. It was pretty nerve racking since there were checkpoints set up on the highways to stop anyone that was going about without a good reason. If you were caught, you would be fined around 600 euros and maybe jailed. I also had a timeline that I had to finish by so the days were long. There wasn't time to mess around and think, 'Oh, I can do that later'. As soon as I finished a song, it was being mixed. This was the first time this has ever happened, but it all went well and I was able to finish on time._" The record also features guest appearances from touring guitarist Mike Abdow, who contributed some solos, plus Porcupine Tree/The Pineapple Thief drummer Gavin Harrison plays on "When Snow Falls", and "Under The Sun" sees the band incorporating a full string section for the first time. The result of all the hard work put in by all involved is undeniable, and with _Long Day Good Night_, Fates Warning once again take a bold step forward into the next phase of their exhilarating career.


----------



## InHiding (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Ralyks (Nov 21, 2020)

This album is so damn good.


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 21, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> This album is so damn good.



Agreed and pleasantly surprised. Hadn't really been into them past few years.


----------



## deigo (Nov 24, 2020)

Never listened to them. Which album wold you recommend?


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 24, 2020)

I personally like Perfect Symmetry and Parallels


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 25, 2020)

deigo said:


> Never listened to them. Which album wold you recommend?





mikernaut said:


> I personally like Perfect Symmetry and Parallels



Parallels is my favorite album of all time, by any band or artist. Perfect Symmetry is high up there for me. No Exit is a great Prog-Thrash record. The Spectre Within and especially Awaken The Guardian with original vocalist John Arch are excellent early power metal influenced prog (by the way, FW is basically the first Prog Metal band. Even Mike Portnoy is on record saying if there was no Fates Warning, there's no Dream Theater as we know it). A Pleasant Shade of Gray is an excellent 50+ minute song that's a hell of a journey.

Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of them really. The only records I don't go back to on a regular basis are Nght on Brocken and Disconnected.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 17, 2022)

New Matheos band, maybe you liek?


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 18, 2022)

Song was good but it sounded really dated to me.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 18, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> New Matheos band, maybe you liek?



How did I not know about this? Checking it out tonight.

So yeah, since the last post, it was confirmed Long Day Good Night is the final FW album  At least a solid album to go out on. I just hope they play some more shows before totally calling it a day. I saw Michael Abdow open for Sarah Longfirld about a year ago, and I asked if FW was still going to play some shows. He made it sound like that was indeed the case, but I didn't get to follow up with him on it.

Also, the biography that came out this year is fantastic:


----------

